# Ferry Tickets



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

Not sure if this has been ask about before but is there such a thing as an open ended ticket on the Diver- Calls/Dunkirk ferries? 
mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ticket*

Yes, I think P&O do them. But only as season type tickets.

TM


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

stonflo said:


> Not sure if this has been ask about before but is there such a thing as an open ended ticket on the Diver- Calls/Dunkirk ferries?
> mike


You just buy a single out and then go online when you want to come home and buy a single back.

Just checked and it looks like the same price each way whether you buy out and return together or as 2 transactions. But of course the price will vary over time anyway so you may not get the same price back at some future date as you would if you bought it now. But it should still be cheaper than buying it now and trying to amend the date later.


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,PandO have a multi trip ticket if you plan to use it severall times,and it is cheaper,regards harvey :lol:


----------

